# Pics. of your trucks/fleet



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Allright guys, it's that time of year when we're all getting ready. If you've got any pics, post em. Let's see em boys!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I forgot, I'll start it off.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, I traded in my Chevy 3/4 ton for this. This is awesome, blows snow at least two feet into the air!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Bolens, have you been hanging out with Margesimpson again? I thought we talked about this? 
I tried starting a POSITIVE thread.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Ick, double post :-(


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

No, but I do feel something wrong with me at the moment. !

I am not quite ready yet. I need to sand down and paint my plow, then get a new cutting edge, and feet (Skid plates/shoes). The truck is a 1986 GMC 3/4 ton. Very nice, no rust. I didn't buy it thank-god. But I get to plow with it... and do whatever. My Dad dislikes driving for some reason.  Anyways, it was gone through in the spring, (big money), and it's all set now. Need the battery and plow supplies. I also have another truck, that I am putting a plow on, and then I need to do some body work to it.. this spring hopefully. That truck is a 1984 Chevy half-ton. I plan on putting a plow on it soon.

This is the 3/4 ton with no rust. It may be old, but it works.









And as for sidewalk plowing equipment, most is ready. One tractor, I am working on the cab... sanding it and priming it, and painting it. Got two coats of paint on it so far. I have a tow-behind spreader (Brinly), and I need to get tubes in the tires or something, because they are flat at the moment, and I'll need it soon. I already have one person plowing sidewalks for me this winter.

The cab will be going on this tractor -


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

As long as it works, that's what counts.


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

I've got a good three weeks left of fall clean-up to do......then I will think about getting the plow ready. :redbounce


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

*Mine*

1998 Dodge Ram 1500
8' Western Unimount










Glen


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess if you have posted a picture once you can't do it agian. I tried to do it but the site is telling me I already posted the picture and giving me an error. sorry I tried.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's mine in the dark lol 

Just got it installed yesterday and didn't get home until after dark. I'll get some more pics today


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Mole, that happened to me too. Just resize it again and you'll be able to post it.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

heres one of truck and blizzard 810. i also have toro 1028 snowblower but no picture.


----------



## ztoro (Dec 22, 2003)

f250

8 superduty straightblade


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

you got snow?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Nobody else?


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

*99 F-250*

This is the truck I am putting plow on :redbounce


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Looking good razor! Keep em coming boys.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

OK got one ready but 2 is better got 2 broncoII's this one has final fit with new paint, snow tires,rebuild drive train , electroincs web axcess, liquid spray system. blah, blah ,blah. payup


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey guys, 
Here's my new ride for the year, I'm waiting for the meetin' in Ottawa to pick up my Ultra mount from garagekeeper. Also, I'm pickin up an old school western salter payup , and unimount to ultra conversion. I can't wait till I get it mounted up, cause I wanna get the 8.6 Pro Plow mounted on this beast


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

2000 Ford F-250 w/ BOSS 8' Trip-edge HD


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

*2004 - 2005 Fleet*

Here are some pictures of my FORDS! Sorry I don't have any current pictures with the plows on. Each truck has 7.5' Western Pro-Plow and is set up for the Western Salt Spreader.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Boast is that your hause in the background? Looks great, Lots of privacy. Trucks good good too!!!


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

cet said:


> Boast is that your hause in the background? Looks great, Lots of privacy. Trucks good good too!!!


Thanks!! :waving: Some day it will be, for now it is my dad's.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok boast i will take the red one will fit in with my colors (lol) hope to get all the trucks together soon for pic :waving:


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Here is what i use  . Sorry about it being dark. Ill take some new pics this winter. :waving:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is a few pics of my fleet (if you want to call it that LOL) That's all of it including my trusty 89 dodge that my wife hates.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*ok 2 is better*

Ok guys got final fit today of broncos hope you like them :waving:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok one more before i go.......


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

hey fernalddude,
What kinda mini lightbars are those on your trucks? They look like whelen guardian strobe bars? I cant quite make it out? 
Thanks


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

back up truck:


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Looking at that 2500hd with the 7'6" blade looks like you run over snow when it is angled like that, makes me think my 8' choice was a good idea...


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is a lowsey picture of some of my equiment
Listed is a 788 New Holond skid steer, 2 ea 975 bobcats, 2 F350 plows w/roll off, one with sander, 78 F250 w/plow and sander and in the background a F600 all wheel drive dump.

Not listed. 92 F250 plow, 78 F250 plow, 88 L9000 12 yd dump, 94 F350 w/9.2 Boss V blade and 2 yd sander, and a Cat IT28 w/ plow and 3 yd bucket.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Just got this one yesterday for a back up truck.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

anothyer one


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ulti they are gardian but rotators not strobes dont like they way stobes bounce of the light :waving:


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Here are 2 of mine


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Here are the same two working last winter


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok fun one guys


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

*one for the boys*

I got one for the boys too!!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

LOL oh we having fun now :waving: bet you made her run to the shop !!!!! :bluebounc


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2003)

Those two cuties can come ride with da Polar Bear anytime !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

*Mine*

r'AIW TU84Y]


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

*Trying it again*

My dump with plow,just mounted it today to see if everything is in good working order. Ready to go :redbounce


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like that plow could use a paint job.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

Here is my newest addition to the fleet. 1970 K20. Almost everything that is drive train related has been rebuilt or replaced. Still have to paint and put lights on....


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Looks like that plow could use a paint job.


Yes, What kind of paint would you recommend?


----------



## dpildner (Oct 19, 2004)

:waving: Hi All,

Here's some pics of my new set-up, even got the new lw profile led lightbar 
and aux back up lights installed

Dave


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

Good looking set up what kind of light bar is that and what type of rev lights?


----------



## dpildner (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks NEXTDAYSIGNS,

The lowprofile LED lightbar is from SHO-ME Industries:

http://www.able2products.com/Pages/11.1200.htm

and the aux back-up lights are a set of driving lights from Advance Auto that can be turned on manually by a switch or automatically from the reverse lights fed through a relay.

Dave


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info those led a nice but not cheap. Did you mount yours or use the mag? how did you wire the lights was it a kit or did you make it up yourself ? If so some info on how you did it would be great since our trucks have this same layout for the most part. I have been debating on what to do back rack , lights in bed post holes. I really want to do it like you did do they put of a lot of light.


----------



## dpildner (Oct 19, 2004)

The lightbar is magnet mount, but I had to relocate the magnets (drilled new mounting holes in base of light) to accomodate the reinforcement ribs at the rear of the car. I powered the LED's from the cargo lamps as the LED's only draws less than 4.2 amps, and I can turn it on and off from the switch on the dash.
I also had to install amber light bulbs (#194NA) in the cargo lamp sockets to draw enough current to engage the lamp relay. The wiring is just tapped into the cargo light wiring, and I connected the light through a fuse and a 2 pole rubber plug, so that I can disconnect and store it when I don't need it.

The Led is pretty bright, it doesn't have as much secondary bounceback as a strobe light (should be good in a storm), it can be seen very well from every direction and can catch your attention very quickly.

Dave


----------



## dpildner (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh and I ran the wiring out from under the third brake light.

Dave


----------



## NEXTDAYSIGNS (Oct 25, 2003)

How did you mount the aux lights? I guess I was not clear in my question. That is were I am running into the decision problem and you way looks good. I looked at a set at pep boy and you just splice into the trailer harness is that what you did? hanks for the fast reply.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Razorman said:


> Yes, What kind of paint would you recommend?


That I'm not sure about. I use rustoleum on mine and it works pretty good. :waving:


----------



## dpildner (Oct 19, 2004)

:waving: NEXTDAYSIGNS,

I mounted a 3 position switch (on-off-on) with a pilot light under the drivers side of the dash where I could reach it easily.

One side of the switch is feed 12 volts off of the ignition and the other side is feed from the back-up light circuit.

That way I can have the lights on full time (spotlight), or as aux. back-ups. The power relay is mounted in the engine compartment on the firewall. I then ran wires under the truck to feed the lights, all soldiered and heat shrinked.

I don't like tapping in to taillight wiring as it leads to problems later on.

Dave


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

I get this mounted this week.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Looking good boys!  
Hopefully we'll all be able to use them soon.  
Iowa, post some pics of the rig when you get it mounted. :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Great looking pictures of equipment & ladies!!


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

Iowa said:


> I get this mounted this week.


Alright! Got it installed today. I will take pics tomorrow when I get done with installing the timbrens


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Dave,
I have the same lightbar on my truck. I think it is great its very bright and it looks very good being clear on my black truck.
Jason


----------



## RON66106 (Jan 29, 2002)

Lets see if I can figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

Put my timbrens in today. Got the plow on yesterday! What do you think?

UP:


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

DOWN.

I'm ready for snow.


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

Timbrens loaded:

I love these things. They make the truck ride smoother too...


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

One more for kicks.....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Nice looking set up. Truck looks in good shape and holds the plow well. You might want to take those Western flags off and hang them on the garage wall, they will drive you nuts driving down the road.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

cet said:


> Nice looking set up. Truck looks in good shape and holds the plow well. You might want to take those Western flags off and hang them on the garage wall, they will drive you nuts driving down the road.


I totally agree with your statement on those Western flags,I thought those would look so cool when i put them on.Well probably 2 hrs later out came the cutters to remove them.Very annoying....


----------



## ZR2plower (Dec 20, 2003)

Here is a pic from last year. New BFG Mud Terrains, new ball joints, and Timbrens for this season. Other than that nothing has changed.


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

CamLand said:


> I totally agree with your statement on those Western flags,I thought those would look so cool when i put them on.Well probably 2 hrs later out came the cutters to remove them.Very annoying....


I now see where you guys are coming from. I drove it to the carwash today to wash off all the hydraulic fluid off when they flushed/drained/primed?? the pump....those flags bothered me...one is hanging from my mirror now...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Here are some pictures of mine from last year...I have to get some newer picutres....P.S. My vista lightbar is not mounted on the chevy in this pic...Look under snowplowing discussions to see it...


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Iowa said:


> Put my timbrens in today. Got the plow on yesterday! What do you think?
> 
> UP:


Lookin good big boy, lookin good!! :redbounce


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice looking truck Iowa. I love the older 80's style GMs. What year is it?


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

got this set up all for free....holes and all (have since fixed most of the rot)


----------



## DropPlow (Dec 7, 2003)

Had better pictures but they went down the digital highway  Debi


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

crashz said:


> Nice looking truck Iowa. I love the older 80's style GMs. What year is it?


1987. 350 4x4...I bought it this spring for $2000 with 107k on it.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

*I'm gettin good at the pics.*

Heres my Rig,


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

and another


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

passenger side


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks great Midwest!! :yow!: Now hopefully you can use it soon.  We might be using ours a little up here tomorrow. :waving:


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

drivers side rear


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Engine compartment with auxillary battery tray installed and supercharger :yow!:


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Looks great Midwest!! :yow!: Now hopefully you can use it soon.  We might be using ours a little up here tomorrow. :waving:


Thanks Boss, I am right on the bottom of that possible storm, I hope the cold front comes in much sooner, its raining like a b--ch here right now....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

They say we can maybe get 1-2 inches but it will be wet obviously because of the warm ground but the temp has dropped to almost 30 degrees already. They also say that if the storm tracks a little more to the north-west like it has been, we could get up to 4 inches. :yow!:


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

good luck man!!!


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Not talking any snow here in Ames Boss, so good luck to you getting some snow. It is Iowa, and it doesn't seem to snow here till december anyways.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Midwest sure looks nice. I got the same type of setup in an old ford. You may want to protect thoes tail lites from getting sandblasted and hang some remote ones on above the slinger. 

Dwan


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Dieselgeek said:


> Not talking any snow here in Ames Boss, so good luck to you getting some snow. It is Iowa, and it doesn't seem to snow here till december anyways.


You've got that right!


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks for the tip dwan, I didn't have any problems last year, but I'm sure gonna keep an eye on it :salute:


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's one pic. Got to get everything together and ready still!


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

HERE'S 5 OF OUR TRUCKS.I HOPE I DID THIS RIGHT TO GET THE PIC ON HERE!!!


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

Well...that Didn't Work...let Me Try It Again!


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay...here's Our Trucks...


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Blizzard buster, looks to me like you are trying to download a pic from your hd, and that won't work. You need to have a web hosting site to be able to post pics, and if you don't, shoot me a PM or email and I can host it for you.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Lot of nice looking trucks guys,nice to see people take pride in their trucks.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

hey midwest what type of boost are you putting out with that? can you notice the power gain with it? i would assume you must be running a conservative setup on it?


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

Dieselgeek said:


> Blizzard buster, looks to me like you are trying to download a pic from your hd, and that won't work. You need to have a web hosting site to be able to post pics, and if you don't, shoot me a PM or email and I can host it for you.


DIESELGEEK, I SENT YOU A PM, HOPE YOU GOT IT. 
THANKS!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Try uploading it instead. Click on Manage Attachment under additional options and then search for the pic using browse and upload it.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

Qmva, I Go Into Manage Attachments, Browse, And The Pics Upload, But Then What Do I Do? On The Page That I Reply To A Thread, The Pics Are Listed Under -attach Files- But When I Try To Do Anything To Insert Them In My Reply, I Lose Them!!!!!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Just waiting for the white stuff.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Midwest,
Your truck turned out awesome!!!! :waving: Great pictures!!
BOAST :waving:


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Boast Enterpris said:


> Midwest,
> Your truck turned out awesome!!!! :waving: Great pictures!!
> BOAST :waving:


Thanks Boast, I'll more pics once I figure out what type of strobe system to put on...


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

BLIZZARD BUSTER said:


> Qmva, I Go Into Manage Attachments, Browse, And The Pics Upload, But Then What Do I Do? On The Page That I Reply To A Thread, The Pics Are Listed Under -attach Files- But When I Try To Do Anything To Insert Them In My Reply, I Lose Them!!!!!


okay, this is a pic test:


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME!!! I GOT 2 PICS ON!!! :redbounce


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thats a mean looking Dodge :yow!:


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

BLIZZARD BUSTER said:


> Qmva, I Go Into Manage Attachments, Browse, And The Pics Upload, But Then What Do I Do? On The Page That I Reply To A Thread, The Pics Are Listed Under -attach Files- But When I Try To Do Anything To Insert Them In My Reply, I Lose Them!!!!!


 Once they are uploaded they will automatically show up under your post,
but it looks like you figured that out already. :waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just thought I'd add a couple of mine from last year, this truck probably won't see snow this year, cause the 05 SD 6.0 will be here in 2 weeks. Can't believe I didn't sell this one for $ 21000.00, heck of a buy !!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

One last one :waving: 2003


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Glad to see you could make it back again Eyesell! :waving:


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I need to get a pic of both of my trucks together with the plows on.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Fleet?*

The chev is ready...tryin' to get wiring done on ramcharger. Have pics w/plows on other forums..can't get them on this one.


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

*Someday....*

Blizzard Buster... That fleet looks awesome.

I hope one day I will be able to grow enough to have a fleet on the road!

Glen


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice trucks everyone


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Here's mine


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I already posted some pictures of my main truck in a thread last year so I though I would post my backup plow this year. Here ya go..


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

My competitions plow


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, I guess I will try to post a pic of my "fleet"


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok, I think it will work now...


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*complete*

# 2 is done...will post pics tomorrow. '77 dodge ramcharger...new 360...7 1/2
Meyers.(courtesy of Garagekeeper)thnx again!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*# 2*

Hopefully this works.Check out the home-made air deflectors! Cools about 30-40 deg. when goin' down the road.not to mention covering the essential parts and keeping them out of the elements when off the truck.comments???


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

great idea, especially if it works. maybe other can use this idea. :redbounce


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I was thinking about the same idea for getting more air to the rad. Does it really work?


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

BRIMOW525 said:


> I was thinking about the same idea for getting more air to the rad. Does it really work?


like a dream!


----------



## DIESELRAM30 (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my plow rig. It's a 2002 sterling acterra m8500 single axle. I use a western contractor grade 10ft road plow, and a western 3 yd v box salter. It has a caterpillar 250 motor, eaton fuller 8LL trans w/ deep production, 10yd thiele dump body, 22" alcoa wheels, 5" straight stack, locking rear, and an oversized fuel tank.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's my rig!


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

glenspot said:


> Blizzard Buster... That fleet looks awesome.
> 
> I hope one day I will be able to grow enough to have a fleet on the road!
> 
> Glen


THANKS GLENSPOT.
JUST HANG IN THERE...IT JUST TAKES TIME.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

I noticed that you do hauling. What do you haul with trucks that size. Just wondering sense I would love to have a fleet of trucks one day but cant find a reason except for snow to own them.


----------



## Filer (Dec 8, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> Can't believe I didn't sell this one for $ 21000.00, heck of a buy !!


I can't believe no one bought that from you either eyesell .......... man If you were in Canada or me in the USA I woulda bought that from you in a heart beat.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

QMVA said:


> I noticed that you do hauling. What do you haul with trucks that size. Just wondering sense I would love to have a fleet of trucks one day but cant find a reason except for snow to own them.


WE HAUL GRAVEL, MULCH, SAND, DIRT, JUNK.
THE WIFE USUALLY DOES THE HAULING OF THE "JUNK". YOU WOULDN'T BELIEVE SOME OF THE "JUNK" THAT SOME PEOPLE THROW AWAY! 
WE CAN HAUL ABOUT 5-6 TONS OF GRAVEL IN THE 1 TONS, AND ABOUT 8 TONS OR SO IN THE 2 TON TRUCK.
THE 96 DODGE (THAT HAS THE SNOW BLOWER) HAS A DUMP BED ON IT, IT'S FOR THE LITTLER JOBS, IT CAN HAUL ABOUT 2-3 TONS.


----------



## DIESELRAM30 (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey at least there is another hauler here too. Thats what i do every day. I haul sand, stone, mulch, fill, top soil, most landscaping materials. I haul about 15 ton of qp or stone, 11yds of fill or topsoil, or 15 yds of mulch. And i am still running down here in jersey waitin for the snow.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Same here, 10/12yd L9000 Ford, 3yd F350, 8 yd F600 all wheel drive, we haul all the above including snow, make our own topsoil w/ Royer shredder. Load with 3 each 975 bobcats, cat It28, New Holland 788, Takuchi TB 070 excavator, Austin Western supper 300 grader, Bomag BW100ADL vibrating roller, 500 Gal hydroseeder, 300 gal hydrosedder, (Trencher, plow, backhoe attachments for bobcat) 26' reach bucket truck, +++++
Then for the time when I have nothing to do like now when I am waiting for snow I sweep parking lots W/1979 pelican, 1978 Mobil sweeper, and a 2004 Aircub.

Someday I will have it all listed


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Do you make a good living in hauling? How did you start and at what age?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I do if you add everything else I do.
I needed a job so I bought a dump truck and became a truck driver,
I was around 30 years old.


----------



## DIESELRAM30 (Feb 24, 2003)

I forgot to list the rest of the stuff too. Also have a 2002 sterling m9500 single axle, a 2004 sterling m9500 single axle, a 1998 ford L8501 single axle, a 1985 gmc 7500 single axle [gas jobber], 1985 case 780 backhoe, a 1985 komatsu wa200 articulating loader, a 2004 isuzu powersweeper, and a rawson screener [ to make topsoil, screened fill, 2 1/2, and 1 1/2 stone. I will post some pics of the rest of the fleet tomorrow.


----------



## Stoney (Nov 26, 2004)

*Check this out*

My baby with heated seats


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Stoney,where abouts are you in NW Ohio? i'm in Pioneer about twice a month


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*here is my mighty ranger*

1997 ford ranger 4.0l v6 4x4, with a 6'8" snoway mt series


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

where is the pic of my ranger


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Did you upload it?


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*one more try*

another try for the ranger,i'll use some older pictures


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

thanks QMVA, i think the newer pictures's format's weren't supported


----------



## SnowyPennsylvan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd really love to see anyone else's plow trucks.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

here's mine with some snow in front of it.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here's an updated shot, pushing some snow. As to someone saying I should be a 8' blade. I had no choice because I bought the truck and plow as one from a dealer new. If I could I would have gotten a "V" plow.Need more snow.....


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a pic of my Ford PSD with 8' X Blade from earlier in the year. Some day will get a good pic when it is clean.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ill try a few.......1989 International.....just acquired from mike nelson


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

blurry 03 F-350 diesel Blizzard 810 Byers spreader


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

95 f250 90 chevy 2500 88 chevy 2500


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I was really super bored and thought I would bump this back up  

William


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

*Ford*

New truck, just ordered a back rack and strobe kit
2000 V10 250
7.5 Western Pro

Next new truck (before winter)
2000-2003 250 TURBO DIESEL
8 Fischer X blade or Western?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice truck. Welcome to Plowsite.

William


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I love them all !! :redbounce


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I forgot to resize this so I will link to it.

S-10

Its a 87 with a 2.8. It had a alumnium flat bed on it. The tranny went in march so I parked it. The thing is rotted to all hell and the frame has over 350,000 miles on it.

Now the plan is this. I have a 91 S-10 with a 4.3L and 250,000 on it. Its to weak to drive daily, but will plow just fine. thing is the body is not the greatest.

Here is a old pic of the 91. Cab does not look so nice now. Plus the bed is on another ugly ass truck I have now.









So I needed a bed for this truck. I scored a complete, 90% rust free 2wd s-10 for $500 because it has a shot tranny.










Basically, this green body is going on the red trucks frame. The plow is comming off the real old truck then that can go in the lake for all I care.

All and all, under $1000 and I will have a plow truck that should last another 5 years.

Just in case it don't, this one is getting a plow soon enough.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*here is my 05 2500HD*

here is my 05 chevy ready for work


----------



## mbvonn44 (Sep 13, 2003)

A pic of our plow from one of last year's storms


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

mbvonn44 said:


> A pic of our plow from one of last year's storms


that looks great. My truck is very similar


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

85 chevy 1/2 ton with 7.6 western unimount. we pretty much use it for our driveway and the parking lot at our hair/tanning salon.....maybe do a friend or 2's drive ocasionaly. it's not pretty but it will push the snow jsut fine!!









since it gets such limited use we are probably gonna sell it since i jsut ordered a western Suburbanite plow today to go on this!!









98 wrangler. 4.0, 5 speed, 2.5" lift, 33x12.5's and some other goodies.
will update with new picture once mounted!!


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*how much*

how much for your chevy with the plow


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

jce4isu said:


> how much for your chevy with the plow


if your refering to me I was going to ask $2000. if you want info and pictures email me!! [email protected]


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

DIESELRAM30 said:


> I forgot to list the rest of the stuff too. Also have a 2002 sterling m9500 single axle, a 2004 sterling m9500 single axle, a 1998 ford L8501 single axle, a 1985 gmc 7500 single axle [gas jobber], 1985 case 780 backhoe, a 1985 komatsu wa200 articulating loader, a 2004 isuzu powersweeper, and a rawson screener [ to make topsoil, screened fill, 2 1/2, and 1 1/2 stone. I will post some pics of the rest of the fleet tomorrow.


 junk all junk.. sell that crap and buy new stuff.. sterling????????? what do you do with it the other 9 months a yoear.. run mulch to rich assh$%^es ??


----------

